# Online programming tutorials



## trublu (Apr 30, 2008)

Please suggest me a website(other than w3schools.com) where programming languages can be learnt online.I came across programmintutorials.com,but it does not contain the tutorials.Rather it provides links to other sites.So pls suggest a single site where the tutorials are provided.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 30, 2008)

Which language programming?
PHP:
*devzone.zend.com/node/view/id/627 (<-recommended) *www.tizag.com

MySQL-
*www.tizag.com


----------



## trublu (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually I've abt 100MB of my free download limit left(till midnight).to maine socha ki Webaroo use karke koi website(programming-based) download kar loon offline browsing ke liye.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33a.gif


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 30, 2008)

^woh thik hai lekin decide toh kar le ki tujhe kaunsi language seekhni hai


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

Get some ebooks. That would be better.


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 7, 2008)

you can try using my new forum


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

> you can try using my new forum



Your subtle ways of advertising make you look stupid. If anyone wants to join your forum they will as a matter of cause from the knowledge which you share and distribute over posts. Considering the IQ / intellect involved in the posts you are putting here at the moment I think you give tech forums a bad name. Please try again.


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Your subtle ways of advertising make you look stupid. If anyone wants to join your forum they will as a matter of cause from the knowledge which you share and distribute over posts. Considering the IQ / intellect involved in the posts you are putting here at the moment I think you give tech forums a bad name. Please try again.



Just shared the info



FilledVoid said:


> Considering the IQ / intellect involved in the posts you are putting here at the moment I think you give tech forums a bad name.



I feel that IQ / intellect is measured in terms of one's innovative ideas (say in writing new programs, improvising the existing ones etc) and not in posting the stuffs 



trublu said:


> Please suggest me a website(other than w3schools.com) where programming languages can be learnt online.I came across programmintutorials.com,but it does not contain the tutorials.Rather it provides links to other sites.So pls suggest a single site where the tutorials are provided.



pl let me know which prgming language you want to learn?
will sent you the materials


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

> I feel that IQ / intellect is measured in terms of one's innovative ideas (say in writing new programs, improvising the existing ones etc) and not in posting the stuffs



If your posts reflect any measure of Innovation then may I explain that Plagiarism and Collusion depict that at most you know how to use the Cut -  Copy and Paste Keys very well.



> you can try using my new forum


Posting this as a response to many of the questions in the programming thread depicts you blatantly just advertising a new forum which you probably got to together. Out of which most of the programs are as QwertyM already mentioned a bunch of cut, copy, pastes anyway.

Further more since you seemed inclined on conning yourself into believing that you somehow innovated something let me point you out an example of you being nothing more than a common plagiarist who has the weird notion that he is some l337 script kiddie. 

Your program as per Source :*www.aasisvinayak.com/lg/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=121
I'm amazed at your ability to *"improvising the existing ones etc"*. Let me depict the improvising that you have done. 

Open the source : *www.beroset.com/asm/eject.asm

If you view the code it is EXACTLY the same code you posted with the exception of you skillfully cutting out the actual author's name. If you weren't quoting the source you should have kept the author's name. Let me spell it clearly so you get it clear. *You Fail!*. Have the courtesy to either acknowledge the sources  and stop being the ignorant thief that you are at the moment. 

Mods: If anyone feels I was too harsh on the above user please let me know Ill be more than happy to edit it in such a way to reflect the standards of this forum. But nonetheless what the above poster did is wrong and I stand by my post regardless of what whoever thinks.


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2008)

@aasisvinayak: Please stop promoting your site/forum in every post. I think Filled-Void has explained enough.


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 8, 2008)

please see the forums carefully before posting. I have added the sources and shown them prominently..

More over I never claimed that those codes are writtten by me !!

posted for building a database



FilledVoid said:


> If your posts reflect any measure of Innovation then may I explain that Plagiarism and Collusion depict that at most you know how to use the Cut - Copy and Paste Keys very well.




I am not interested in entering into a debate ... I am referring about the projects / research papers and not about the stuffs 'pasted' in forums



kalpik said:


> @aasisvinayak: Please stop promoting your site/forum in every post. I think Filled-Void has explained enough.



I feel that I have referred about the forum only where it is significant. Other wise please let me know about the post, I shall edit that.. Away way , thanks for the feedback..



FilledVoid said:


> Your program as per Source :*www.aasisvinayak.com/lg/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=121
> I'm amazed at your ability to *"improvising the existing ones etc"*. Let me depict the improvising that you have done.
> 
> Open the source : *www.beroset.com/asm/eject.asm
> ...




Check out 

*www.assembly.happycodings.com/code38.html

It was from this site (also shown as a source in my site) that I got the code. Here was no author line there


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

> please see the forums carefully before posting. I have added the sources and shown them prominently..



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Got to love the word "prominently" . Seriously, you stripped the program of the actual authors name and posted a thank you thread in some other thread in some other section which contains links which * don't even* point to the source.



> *people.scs.fsu.edu/~burkardt/c_src/c/c.html
> *happycodings.com
> *javascript.internet.com/



How in the world does any of those point to the program above. And even if it did . Why rip off the authors name off the program? Obviously its not your work. Why not put the authors name in the thread at least. by the way you never claimed it was *NOT* yours which indicates that you are trying to get off of someone elses hard work. Every single person who reads this can clearly see through your little gimmick. One more time you post a link from your forum and I will devote my online time in finding out every single collusion and plagiarism you have done on that miserable excuse of a forum you have there.

I would have let it go had you probably gone to resolve the issue and actually posted the credits to the author. But now you are justifying what you do?  Do yourself a favor . Grow up.


----------



## int86 (May 8, 2008)

Sab jagah mara-mari,
Its summer, we should try to be cool.


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Got to love the word "prominently" . Seriously, you stripped the program of the actual authors name and posted a thank you thread in some other thread in some other section which contains links which * don't even* point to the source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Atleast try reading the post before posting the reply - There was NO AUTHOR name in the source page where I found the stuff

More over when some one asks for a tutorial in general we can support only this way.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 9, 2008)

^^ @OP Please post in which language you want a tut in. Or just google search, that will net you a lot of resources. And look out for ebooks.

@aasisvinayak

You've been bumping threads all around this forum, I am not saying anything against it. You have provided several new links, and some of them are quite useful. Thanks for that. I'm trying to be cool as someone suggested, but half of your posts are just "look at my forum" etc. I advice you to not advertise another forum in this forum. It may be yours, but to the mods with the banstick, an ad is an ad. I'm not in the flaming mood as I usually am, so I'll just make a polite request to cut down your advertising.

PS: that could be seen from your siggy itself...


----------

